# Food options



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

My poodle is almost 3 years old, he's always been on dry dog food, but the more I read and hear about different options out there, I'd like to look into them. Reason being is it seems some dog foods make him sick. I'd like to find something that I don't have to worry about him getting sick from. What diets do you fellow poodle lovers use and does anyone have trouble with there's getting sick?

Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My minipoo has several food allergies or intolerances - legumes, fish etc. plus she can't tolerate the high fat high protein of most of the current dog food................so I home cook her food. On commercial dog food she has ulcerative colitis. On home cooked food she is 100% normal digestion.


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

What are food options to cook for them that will be healthy for them? I apologize for the ignorance, but I've never cooked an all meal replacement minus the occasional chicken or something for my pets.


Skylar said:


> My minipoo has several food allergies or intolerances - legumes, fish etc. plus she can't tolerate the high fat high protein of most of the current dog food................so I home cook her food. On commercial dog food she has ulcerative colitis. On home cooked food she is 100% normal digestion.


Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

Also looking at a good kibble for Teddy. So any suggestions would be great! 

Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First I would suggest figuring out the specific foods that don't agree with your dog. The easiest way to do this is with a NutriScan analysis. Once you know what you can and can't feed then there are a number of ways to calculate a nutritionally complete diet for your boy. There are websites with recipes and also cookbooks you can buy. There is also a Windows environment program for menu planning (I don't have it since there isn't a version for Macs). I laso home cook for our dogs. Since my smallest dog is Lily at 37 pounds and the three of them together weigh as much as a robust adult human, cooking is a massive project at my home, but it would be easy peasy for one tpoo.


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> First I would suggest figuring out the specific foods that don't agree with your dog. The easiest way to do this is with a NutriScan analysis. Once you know what you can and can't feed then there are a number of ways to calculate a nutritionally complete diet for your boy. There are websites with recipes and also cookbooks you can buy. There is also a Windows environment program for menu planning (I don't have it since there isn't a version for Macs). I laso home cook for our dogs. Since my smallest dog is Lily at 37 pounds and the three of them together weigh as much as a robust adult human, cooking is a massive project at my home, but it would be easy peasy for one tpoo.


Thanks, I'll work on narrowing it down 
It don't happen all the time, just enough that I hate he pukes it back up at all. I try to get the mini kibble since it's easier on my Chihuahua to eat, and I think he's ok with it, but would like to start giving a bigger and better variety. 

Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

princess83 said:


> Thanks, I'll work on narrowing it down
> It don't happen all the time, just enough that I hate he pukes it back up at all. I try to get the mini kibble since it's easier on my Chihuahua to eat, and I think he's ok with it, but would like to start giving a bigger and better variety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727R4 using Tapatalk


If your dog is puking food up - look for a pattern. It might be a food allergy or intolerance - in which case NutriScan analysis can help. Or it might be too high in fat and protein - in which case you'll want to look for food with less fat and protein.

I hope you figure it out because it's not healthy for a dog to be puking often. 

The reason I home cook my dogs food is because I couldn't find a commercial diet that meets her needs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> If your dog is puking food up - look for a pattern. It might be a food allergy or intolerance - in which case NutriScan analysis can help. Or it might be too high in fat and protein - in which case you'll want to look for food with less fat and protein.
> 
> I hope you figure it out because it's not healthy for a dog to be puking often.
> 
> *The reason I home cook my dogs food is because I couldn't find a commercial diet that meets her needs*.



That's why I cook for our dogs too.


----------

